
Two-Person MRI - bookofjoe
https://science.sciencemag.org/content/367/6474/133
======
PaulHoule
reminds me of the one where they took an MRI image of a man and woman having
sex -- something that answered real scientific questions AND won an Ig Nobel
prize.

